# Rate this mantle, please



## Roofcheck (Dec 27, 2011)

Just built this mantle over the weekend, I'm interested in constructive criticism. The "side jumps" are lined up with the top of the insert. This will be painted and installed as a model in a stove store. 
Thank you in advance.


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

It looks a little top heavy with that jog on the sides. Is there a reason for them? Also, I believe you need at least 80" of vertical clearance on a stairwell, looks like you only have about 36".:laughing:


----------



## DMJCarpentry (Jan 6, 2014)

I always add a base or a plinth at the bottom of the uprights. That might help lessen the impact of the jog on the sides. Nice work.

http://Facebook.com/DMJCarpentryllc.com


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

proportions are off
something more like this


----------



## Roofcheck (Dec 27, 2011)

:thumbsup:yup that's what it needed.


m1911 said:


> proportions are off
> something more like this


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

I don't really think you can tell without the insert - it'll change the visual a lot. Looks good to me so far - try clipping an insert picture from one of their brochures and see what it looks like stuck in place - or use some of that high tech photoshop wizardry.


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

You could check out some of Gary Katz' videos for some history on 'traditional' mantle work and proportions.


----------



## billgl (Dec 3, 2013)

It makes a nice bridge for your kids


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

Nicely made, but the jog looks a little wide. If that's the top of the insert, what is the material for the rest of the surround?


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

I just left a house with that mantle. It was proportionally taller by a few inches so the rail didn't look too thin (hope rail is the proper term). They had 9' ceilings, though....so maybe taller or narrower, depending.


----------

